# Low tech 46 bow-front - Blackwater Tributary of the Orinoco Rio



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

Can't beat that price...LOL...
Won't say I live in hick town USA because it's bigger than that. But Aquarium club is
not likely to ever happen here. So no auctions for here either.
Could be in Little Rock Ar. but that's 65 miles so the gas cost would kill the savings
unless a person bought a lot.
Keep us posted/w the progress/pictures...


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

Raymond S. said:


> Can't beat that price...LOL...
> Won't say I live in hick town USA because it's bigger than that. But Aquarium club is
> not likely to ever happen here. So no auctions for here either.
> Could be in Little Rock Ar. but that's 65 miles so the gas cost would kill the savings
> ...



Well - I do live in hick town. I think we are getting close to passing the 1,000 mark. I think it was 80 miles to the auction site. I looked at it as having a fun afternoon. Entertainment cost! [emoji1]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

So - we started looking at the tank, working on cleaning it out, and deciding where we wanted to put it. We have been talking back and forth last week as to the right location. As we started to clean it my husband said - "Are you sure you don't just want a new one that we don't have as big of risk for a leak and a lot less work?" Well - I went shopping. 










I will have to update the title to a 46 bow front. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jakabjp (Feb 22, 2014)

That looks exciting I'm looking forward to seeing how this turns out [emoji3]


----------



## Tihsho (Oct 10, 2007)

Setup the old tank as an emersed grow out  No worries on too big of a leak


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

*Low tech 20 long - South American River*

Spent some time tonight trying to get a feel for what the Amazon River looks like underwater. I found some great videos and documentaries. 

Amazon Underwater Habitat #3 (Stevanovic112): http://youtu.be/tysGxRYRubk 

Equator - rivers if the sun - Amazonia: http://youtu.be/Or55cKUj8mk 

Journey into Amazonia - Waterworlds (Nat Geo Wild): http://youtu.be/3QtEsL8HQS8

No idea what I am going to pick for area or fish yet. So much to choose from.....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

Been thinking about the wood I want to put into this tank. I am leaning towards using some that I have in my yard. 

Apple









Been dead all summer 

Or Crab Apple 










Been dead for a couple years. 

Heading out to cut some up and see what it looks like. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

Here are some of ideas....

Idea 1










Idea 2 










Idea 3










What do you think?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jakabjp (Feb 22, 2014)

That depends on what fish you are trying to showcase but I like 2 alot


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

Right now I am leaning towards angelfish and cory's. 

Here are some of the pictures that I took from some of the videos that I was watching of the Amazon river. I am looking at creating something like these. 









































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

Idea 4 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pseudomugil (Aug 12, 2013)

For angels, I like idea 1, it gives them a place to chill out and hide if they feel like it, and also a place to swim. having a good place to hide is important because when fish have a good place to hide, they are less likely to feel the need to hide.

Looks good!


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

*Low tech 46 bow-front - South American River*

Thanks for your comments. 

This tank is pretty much on hold for the last couple weeks. Our well is having issues that they were supposed to be fixed a week ago and now it will not be fixed until next Monday. It's killing me. I wanted to plant over the long Thanksgiving holiday weekend - now it looks like I maybe is just starting to get the wood cleaned up and starting to soak.

Do you think my in-laws would think I am crazy if I bring a bunch of tree branches up to their house to clean, pour boiling water on and soak???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

Naw,they won't mind.
You could maybe even bring a big pot and boil some peat to give the tank an even more tea stained look.
Tell em it's gravy for the tater's.

Happy Turkey day to all!


----------



## Bainreese (Oct 2, 2015)

The last picture you have is of a Red Tailed Catfish. Hopefully you do not plan to house that fish as it will outgrow your tank in a matter of just 1-2 months. They grow fast...and they grow extremely large. 3 foot or more.


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

Bainreese said:


> The last picture you have is of a Red Tailed Catfish. Hopefully you do not plan to house that fish as it will outgrow your tank in a matter of just 1-2 months. They grow fast...and they grow extremely large. 3 foot or more.



No - I am definitely not putting that in! I liked the look of that area in the river and the hidey-hole he is in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishyfishy101 (Nov 12, 2014)

jlfkona said:


> Idea 4
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I like this one the best


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

That would be really nice for a large school of cardinals or another tetra, but it's way too small for Angels, unless your keeping young ones and then transfer. As they grow they'll be no room especially with all that wood and the small pieces.


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

*Low tech 46 bow-front - South American River*










We had some issues with our well. I was hoping to have the wood cleaned and soaked so I could put the tank together this long weekend. Instead I will start cleaning the wood and the soaking starts tonight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

Spent a completely enjoyable hour or two yesterday cleaning the bark off one of the pieces of wood I have soaking. I will probably work on another one today. While I was working on it I was thinking how nice it is to have these communities because non-tank people think you are completely nuts spending hours cleaning wood. [emoji12] 

So - I am in debate now. I have been planning this tank as an angelfish tank. Houseofcards got me thinking and now I am wondering if I should move my GBRs into this tank and make it an Orinoco Rio biotope. Thoughts? 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

I am so excited. This book just came in. "The Amazon below water" by Oliver Lucanus is full of absolutely beautiful pictures. I am so excited to read the whole thing. [emoji322][emoji1][emoji322]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiptop (Apr 15, 2013)

I love biotope set ups, so I will be following along! That book looks great! I have "Bleher's Biotopes" by Heiko Bleher, another great resource for snapshots of the environments our fish come from.


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

*Low tech 46 bow-front - South American River*

I have been playing with some wood layouts today. Sorry for the glare. I didn't want to wait until tonight. I would like some feedback. 

1









2









3









4









5









6









Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longgonedaddy (Dec 9, 2012)

I like 3 and 6. 4 isn't too bad, but I think it needs to be more off center than it is.


----------



## harrynolan27 (Dec 31, 2015)

Out of the first group of pics I like #1 and the second group #6. #1 from the first group is the best looking in my opinion.


----------



## randym (Sep 20, 2015)

You had 8 tanks and your husband suggested you go out and buy another one??

Does he have any brothers? :grin2:

This looks like a great project. I vote for angelfish. I think they'd be very happy in this tank, with the vertical roots and all.


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

randym said:


> You had 8 tanks and your husband suggested you go out and buy another one??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He does - unfortunately he is married. [emoji6]

I am still in debate on this tank. I have a couple more weeks until the woodwork gets done next to where I am going to place this tank. Most of my tanks are heavily planted and this will be much less. I am not loving the wood either. Maybe I will look for some other wood. 

We just got back from a Caribbean cruise. Lots of snorkeling. I would love to do salt water but just do not have the time to learn, set up and maintain that kind of tank. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

Decided to put this tank together today. It will be the SA Biotopeish tank. 

I am currently waiting for the teapot to rinse out the peat with near boiling water. 










Two of my favorite things - watching football while putting together a new tank! [emoji1]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jakabjp (Feb 22, 2014)

Can't wait to see what it looks like!


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

Substrate 










Started with putting the sand mix around the outside of the aquarium. 










Put in a dirt mix of organic soil/kitty litter/oyster shell grit towards the back where most of the plants will be. 



















Covered the dirt with peat. I prepped the peat by pouring boiling water over the top and let it soak for about an hour. 



















Covered the top with the sand mixture. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

I think this will be my hardscape. 










Here is a picture of a clear water steam that feeds into the Rio Orinoco. The picture is out of the book "The Amazon below water" by Oliver Lucanus. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

This is shaping up nicely. What do you have in mind now for a centerpiece fish?

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

shrimpNewbie said:


> This is shaping up nicely. What do you have in mind now for a centerpiece fish?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk



Thank you - it has been fun to research it and figure out what I am going to do. 

I am not sure on the fish. I am thinking Cardinal Tetras since they are native to the area I am trying to replicate. I may just go with some Cory's with them. I am not in a hurry so I am going to live with it for awhile before I decide. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

jlfkona said:


> Thank you - it has been fun to research it and figure out what I am going to do.
> 
> I am not sure on the fish. I am thinking Cardinal Tetras since they are native to the area I am trying to replicate. I may just go with some Cory's with them. I am not in a hurry so I am going to live with it for awhile before I decide.
> 
> ...


Good plan, I love cardinals. These days I'm into slightly larger fish but I'll end up getting more

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

Planted



















Isoetes lacustris
Flame Moss


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

Flooded











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jakabjp (Feb 22, 2014)

Gotta love a brand new tank


----------



## Tiptop (Apr 15, 2013)

Looks great! Maybe add a little leaf litter to complete that biotope look.


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

Tiptop said:


> Looks great! Maybe add a little leaf litter to complete that biotope look.



That is the plan. If we wasn't -29 degree windchill - I might have gone out and picked up some oak leaves. [emoji948]❄[emoji951] I think I will wait a bit either that or order some almond leaves. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

I decided to order almond leaves. They should be there when I get home next weekend. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiptop (Apr 15, 2013)

Awesome! Those will look great. I use magnolia leaves in my tanks


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

*Low tech 46 bow-front - South American River*

I decided to go with Cardinal Tetras. I picked up my first 21 today. I am thinking I will get another 20 or so. The almond leaves came in and now I just need to wait for them to sink. 










Week 1











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longgonedaddy (Dec 9, 2012)

Nice choice on the cardinals. I really like this tank! Is the water that darkly stained already, or is that a yellow-colored light?


----------



## touch of sky (Nov 1, 2011)

Beautiful. I love it. I look forward to its progress.


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

longgonedaddy said:


> Nice choice on the cardinals. I really like this tank! Is the water that darkly stained already, or is that a yellow-colored light?



Thank you! 

It is the tannins. It looks more yellow in the photo. I used peat covered by sand for most of the substrate so I actually was expecting it to be darker. It will be interesting to see the impact with the almond leaves and what it eventually looks like when everything stabilizes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

touch of sky said:


> Beautiful. I love it. I look forward to its progress.



Thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiptop (Apr 15, 2013)

That looks great! A tea-colored beauty.


----------



## AdamTill (Jan 22, 2015)

Looks great! Nice to see another peat tank.


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

AdamTill said:


> Looks great! Nice to see another peat tank.



Thanks to your posts.  I wouldn't have thought of it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

The leaves have sunk. Here is some different views. I am really liking how it is coming together. 

I forgot to mention that I also put in a Clown Pleco. He is enjoying all the wood. He is finding lots of hidey holes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bmckinney0727 (Aug 11, 2015)

Just started following. Tank looks great!! 

Not sure if you've seen this site before, but I thought it might interest you
https://tanninaquatics.com/collections/aquatic-botanicals
I've never used anything from the before, but I've heard good things

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

bmckinney0727 said:


> Just started following. Tank looks great!!
> 
> Not sure if you've seen this site before, but I thought it might interest you
> https://tanninaquatics.com/collections/aquatic-botanicals
> ...



I haven't seen that before. Thanks for pointing it out. It looks awesome. It might be fun to put some seeds pods in the tank. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longgonedaddy (Dec 9, 2012)

Love the new pics!


----------



## TropicalAquarist (Jun 9, 2015)

Looks amazing! I have been following from the beginning love how it's turned out!

Have you thought of ember tetras? They look amazing with cardinals, as you have a nice ember color to complement the blue and red...

Marbled Hatchetfish are also another idea.


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

TropicalAquarist said:


> Looks amazing! I have been following from the beginning love how it's turned out!
> 
> Have you thought of ember tetras? They look amazing with cardinals, as you have a nice ember color to complement the blue and red...
> 
> Marbled Hatchetfish are also another idea.



Thank you - it has been fun. I almost decided not to do this tank because I didn't like the hardscape when I was laying it out. It is quickly becoming my favorite tank. 

I like the marbled hatchetfish idea however I left the wood long enough that I have an open top. I had not thought about the ember tetras. I will have to do some research. I am debating about a pair of German Blue Rams. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TropicalAquarist (Jun 9, 2015)

Oh yeah if you have an open top, NO hatchetfish!!! Those guys jump!


----------



## AdamTill (Jan 22, 2015)

jlfkona said:


> Thank you - it has been fun. I almost decided not to do this tank because I didn't like the hardscape when I was laying it out. It is quickly becoming my favorite tank.


I've had the same reaction following along, funnily enough. Like your work enough that I'm very likely to turn my 10 gallon at work into something like this, only maybe with neons because of the smaller volume.

Great job again!


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

Came home tonight and the tannins definitely came out this week. If the cardinals didn't have a neon stripe I wouldn't know anything was in there. 










The Clown Pleco is loving the leaves on the bottom of the tank. He was digging around in the substrate under the leaves tonight. It looks like he is making himself some hiding places. 










and then not using them. 













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tessa (Dec 8, 2015)

Gorgeous tank - really lovely in its simplicity 

PS! Seems there are at least a handful of neons mixed with the cardinals.


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

Added 28 Cardinal Tetras tonight. I think it is the right amount. Nice movement throughout the tank. 










The Clown Pleco loves the leaf litter. 










Full tank shot











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

My daughter moved her Clown Pleco into this tank earlier this week. The two are hanging out together. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

The Plecos are loving this environment. We regularly see them out and about. 

I decided to move my two German Blue Rams into this tank. I think I am done with the Fauna. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

I am officially saying coffee color.... Definitely a blackwater biotope. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

Late afternoon sun. The activity in the tank definitely goes up. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longgonedaddy (Dec 9, 2012)

That is definitely blackwater! Looks great!


----------



## AdamTill (Jan 22, 2015)

Aren't they fun? Loving mine too. Yours continues to look great!


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

I wanted to add roots coming in from above the water line so I decided to try a sweet potato. It will be interesting to see how this goes. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

jlfkona said:


> I wanted to add roots coming in from above the water line so I decided to try a sweet potato. It will be interesting to see how this goes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol I don't think you'll be so happy with the sweet potato. Try a fern or mangrove, I have mangroves and love the exposed roots.

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

Good luck with that. A sweet potato can grow quite a mean plant. Not sure I'd like to see what it can do indoors.


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

Sweet potato will add the tropical look to the outside, with lush leaves vining all over the place.


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

I love how this tank looks like when the sunlight hits it!





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

The sweet potato is starting to grow! 





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

The top of the sweet potato is really starting to grow. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

Better give it something to grow on, they get over 6', easily.


----------



## CowBoYReX (Nov 30, 2013)

Do your plecos nibble at the sweet potato?


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

CowBoYReX said:


> Do your plecos nibble at the sweet potato?




They haven't yet. I figured they would. Every once in awhile there is a snail on the potato.


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

Nordic said:


> Better give it something to grow on, they get over 6', easily.




Good idea. I put a piece of wood on top. 

Full tank shot with the sun shining on it.


----------



## longgonedaddy (Dec 9, 2012)

I love how the sun shines through the stained water.


----------



## Mathman (Apr 5, 2009)

Awesome tank! 

Love the natural fish enrollment.

Completely different approach than other tanks that mimic a above the water landscape and fish swimming around as if they are flying birds.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BoxxerBoyDrew (Oct 16, 2005)

BEAUTIFUL SETUP!!!!!

I am fixin to setup my 40B as a sword Tail Biotope tank with a group of Alvarezi, and if it turns out looking half as good as yours I will be very pleased!!! You have done a AWESOME JOB!!!! 

Subscribed so I can follow to closely watch it progress!!!

Keep up the Great Work!!!
Drew


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

BoxxerBoyDrew said:


> BEAUTIFUL SETUP!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks- this has been a really fun tank to research and put together! Let me know if you start or have a journal on your 40B. I would love to follow along.


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

Mathman said:


> Awesome tank!
> 
> Love the natural fish enrollment.
> 
> ...




Thank you


----------



## longgonedaddy (Dec 9, 2012)

How is it coming along?


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

longgonedaddy said:


> How is it coming along?




Sorry for the delayed response. I have been out of town for the last couple of weeks. 

.









Here is an updated picture. The tank is going well. I have stopped putting in the leaves for now. It seems to cause a large increase in my snail population when they rot. The tank tannins are good without. 

The Plecos love the tanks. They each have their half. They have different behaviors in this tank then when I have had them in other tanks. 

I lost one of the GBRs so I am deciding on whether or not to get another. I am leaning towards getting one since the remaining one is always chasing the Cardinals. He didn't do that when he had a partner. 

I am really liking the look of the sweet potato both above and below the water tank.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

It just needs that flower with the teeth from Rocky horror picture show.


----------



## TropicalAquarist (Jun 9, 2015)

Is that all sweet potato at the top? It looks super cool! Definitely want to try that on a tank!

Tanks looks great as well!


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

TropicalAquarist said:


> Is that all sweet potato at the top? It looks super cool! Definitely want to try that on a tank!
> 
> Tanks looks great as well!



Thanks

The plant on top is the sweet potato. It is an awesome vine. I am glad I added a branch on top for it to climb. I am curious how long it will look good.


----------



## longgonedaddy (Dec 9, 2012)

jlfkona;9196105 [/QUOTE said:


> Here is an updated picture. The tank is going well. I have stopped putting in the leaves for now. It seems to cause a large increase in my snail population when they rot. The tank tannins are good without.
> 
> The Plecos love the tanks. They each have their half. They have different behaviors in this tank then when I have had them in other tanks.
> 
> ...


It's all looking great! I suggest getting another ram. Every time I've had single Rams/apistos they were not model citizens, and eventually seemed to waste away. 

The potato roots are awesome! 



Nordic said:


> It just needs that flower with the teeth from Rocky horror picture show.


Little Shop of Horrors. :wink2:


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

longgonedaddy said:


> Here is an updated picture. The tank is going well. I have stopped putting in the leaves for now. It seems to cause a large increase in my snail population when they rot. The tank tannins are good without.
> 
> The Plecos love the tanks. They each have their half. They have different behaviors in this tank then when I have had them in other tanks.
> 
> ...


It's all looking great! I suggest getting another ram. Every time I've had single Rams/apistos they were not model citizens, and eventually seemed to waste away. 

The potato roots are awesome! 



Little Shop of Horrors. :wink2:[/QUOTE]
SLeep deprevation will do that. Haven't slept since quarter to 3 this morning.


----------



## longgonedaddy (Dec 9, 2012)

Nordic said:


> SLeep deprevation will do that. Haven't slept since quarter to 3 this morning.


Ok you're excused.


----------



## Greedy (May 26, 2010)

Love the tea water tank!


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

The remaining GBR died yesterday. I am trying to decide if I picked up two more or go with Angels. Thoughts?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longgonedaddy (Dec 9, 2012)

I would never say no to Angels, especially thinking of how they'd look swimming among those branches.


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

Clown Pleco hanging out - Cardinal tetra photo bomb 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

I decided to go look at Angels and German Blue Rams today at our local fish stores. The German Blue Rams looked better so I went with them. They had beautiful color. 

Here is updated tank pictures and a couple of the Rams. They are still adjusting to the new tank and are still showing their stress. 




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

Do you have nerites or cory's in there? I can't figure out what the white dots on the front glass is. Looks like eggs.

I hope that is not an acrylic tank, pleco's can damage those with their rasping teeth.


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

Nordic said:


> Do you have nerites or cory's in there? I can't figure out what the white dots on the front glass is. Looks like eggs.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that is not an acrylic tank, pleco's can damage those with their rasping teeth.




I had a nerite in the tank. It has been removed since I don't want eggs all over. I haven't taken them time to clean them off yet. They are a pain. 

The tank is glass and the Plecos seem very comfortable in the tank compared to when they were in others. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longgonedaddy (Dec 9, 2012)

Good luck with the Rams!


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

longgonedaddy said:


> Good luck with the Rams!




Thanks - I am hoping these guys do well. Here is a short video of them in the tank. They are looking good!

https://vimeo.com/178836858


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

There is something about natural light hitting the tank. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

The Rams have started to dig holes. I will have to wait and see if we get eggs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longgonedaddy (Dec 9, 2012)

We all know what's next! Pics of. Ram fry!


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

jlfkona said:


> I wanted to add roots coming in from above the water line so I decided to try a sweet potato. It will be interesting to see how this goes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I removed the sweet potato today. After 7 1/2 months the potato started to disintegrate. It worked out perfect for what I was looking for! Time to go shopping for another organic sweet potato. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

